# Walleyes are biting!!!!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Walleyes are biting on the river around Bismarck,also heard Washburn as well-so probably every where in the likely spots.Good luck.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

is there any shoreline access to any areas, as my business takes me over here, have rods, boat still in storage


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The shoreline bite is usually at sundown or morning-try the Desert area with 3/4 once sinkers with a gumdrop floater on a 2 ft mono leader, make sure the weight slides- or get some waiders and wade out from shore and cast cranks,10 and 12 husky jerks,-along the bluffs south of Mandan.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

Missouri River around yankton at the gavins point dam, some nice jig fishing with big fish. bass and all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Techhead said:


> is there any shoreline access to any areas, as my business takes me over here, have rods, boat still in storage


Go south of Mandan and there's some popular shorelines around the desert.

I caught a lot of walleyes off the dock at Washburn years ago...my guess is it's still fishable. There is also walleyes coming off the landing at the Rifle Range south of Bismarck (seen a stringer when out a couple days ago).


----------

